# SouthAmericanEarthEaters



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, decided to do a picture update on all my setups 
(Old Thread for 70 Gal)
(Old Thread for 4 Gal)
Just did a rescape (in preperation for a stump? person dropped commmunication).

















Moved the 3 Juvenile Geophagus Altifron and A. Heckelii up to the main tank. 









Red, the beautiful Geophagus Altifron.

















My future favourite? 









A snapshot of one of 6 Calico and Silvertip Bristlenose pleco munching on a yam.









And did a Riparium sort of style for practice when Im setting one up in the future.









Thats it for now


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Eartheaters! I hope that you'll post more photos of your riparium as it progresses. I'm slowly converting my 5 gallon rimless Betta tank into a riparium as well. I have a Spider plant & some other tropical plant in my tank floating in glass candle holders which actually look pretty good. I was thinking of planting in some of those suction on plastic baskets that are supposed to be used for holding soap or sponges (like they have at London Drugs, etc). There's a website called riparium supply that has some nice looking little planters and baskets, but they're not cheap.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice eartheaters


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

That A. heckelii is such a baby! Mine are growing like crazy. They look awesome with their trailers and irredescent spots. That one you have will be your favorite for sure! Maybe we should start a photo thread for eartheaters like others have for snakeheads, flowehorns etc?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I know! He's nothing compared to the 5" one I had before...

I'd love to! I was pondering that idea awhile ago, but couldnt think of a witty enough name for it  Any ideas? (The sand box? xD)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I know! He's nothing compared to the 5" one I had before...
> 
> I'd love to! I was pondering that idea awhile ago, but couldnt think of a witty enough name for it  Any ideas? (The sand box? xD)


All I got for names are; The Sandstorm, The Sand Castle, The Sand Pit (too simular to the Snake pit?) and the Sandbar.... Maybe someone else can think of something more creative than us???


----------

